# GPS and Brompton M type bars.



## Aso Jones (18 Jan 2010)

I have in the last week bought a Memory map GPS, I am wondering how to fix it to my Brompton? it as M type bars.
Anyone got and tried to attach it to the bike?

Thanks.


----------



## Aso Jones (18 Jan 2010)

I have in the last week bought a Memory map GPS, I am wondering how to fix it to my Brompton? it as M type bars.
Anyone got and tried to attach it to the bike?

Thanks.


----------



## ufkacbln (18 Jan 2010)

Two options.... or at least this is how I fixed my edge

1. Simply fix the bracket tightly enough that it des not rotate on the road, but can be rotated by hand. When you fold, remove GPS, rotate the bracket to the outside of the fold and you will be fine.

2. Brompton do a light mount for the M bars:







The GPS can be mounted in the same way as above to allow the fold.


----------



## Aso Jones (19 Jan 2010)

Thanks Cunobelin.
How do I use what you show, have you got a photo you can post? 

Thanks.


----------



## ufkacbln (19 Jan 2010)

Aso Jones said:


> Thanks Cunobelin.
> How do I use what you show, have you got a photo you can post?
> 
> Thanks.



Not now as I have updated to an S with straight bars

It is simple to fit. The band goes round the bars and the extension fits on. A bolt through the centre tightens the band to hold it in place.

The assembly fits on the "vertical part" of the M bars and protrudes into the dead space of the "U"


----------



## Aso Jones (20 Jan 2010)

Cunobelin thanks, I understand now.
I done a search on sjscycles under brackets and the one you show is not on there.
What do I need to do, to get to it.
Sorry for appearing dumb.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (20 Jan 2010)

strange i can't find it either, i swear i saw it the other day


----------



## brunt_sp (28 Apr 2010)

Found it:
http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/sessionI...LAM--M-type-Handlebar--QVBKTFLAMBAT-13669.htm


----------



## Aso Jones (29 Apr 2010)

I need to update on my problem.
I bought the cycle holder made for the memory map GPS. It works a treat on the M type bars, when I want to fold bike just take memory map off, leave the holder alone no problem. I bought it here, £16.99
www.maps-warehouse.co.uk


----------

